# Look 565 but what type exactly?



## kistenjoe (May 5, 2008)

Hello,

could you guys have a look at the pics here and tell me something more about this frame? I might buy it but beforehand I would like to know sth. about it. 

It looks like an original but what are those sram stickers? Could it be a team bike or sth? The seller tells me that it is a bontrager x-lite fork but why is it labeled look? Doesn't look use their HSC xx forks for their frames? 

I appreciate your help. 

KJ.


----------



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

Well, I think the seller is being honest with you. It's not a Look fork, for sure. Frame does look like either a 555 or 565 or 585 with the lugs. Because frame and fork paint matches so well, it looks like it's not original paint. But it looks like a nice paint job, anyway. Sounds like they're telling you like it is.


----------



## orange_bikes (Jun 6, 2007)

Definitely a 565, the BB on the 585 is beefier. The decal font appears to be from 2006. The fork is not stock, probably painted to match. The paint looks original. If it isn't the painter did a *very* careful job with decal replication. The sizing decals on the BB end of the down tube and the FD height decals on the BB end of the seat tube are spot on, for example.


----------



## kistenjoe (May 5, 2008)

He does have some other pictures of it. Could it be that someone paints a frame and fork to match a 565 or is it just the fork that has been painted?

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...05213172&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0



tv_vt said:


> Because frame and fork paint matches so well, it looks like it's not original paint.


Wouldn't it be just the other way round? Paint matches so well it must be original. 

All in all I am just wondering about the sram decals...


----------



## orange_bikes (Jun 6, 2007)

I am quite sure the frame is a real Look 565. If it isn't, someone went to great lengths to replicate obscure details.

The frame paint looks like a factory job, or done by someone who has been painstaking in the details. Either way it is nice paint so who cares?

The fork is certainly not a Look HSC. It would not be too hard to replicate the white color in a fork. White should not be terribly hard to color match.

The SRAM decals could be just stickers put on after the fact. Impossible to tell from the photos.


----------



## kistenjoe (May 5, 2008)

Thanx. The fork is Bontrager X-Lite but I can't find anything on the net on it. What kinda fork did this look have originally? Would it be a HSC4 or 5? Would it be possible to buy a original fork for this frame?

KJ.


----------



## kistenjoe (May 5, 2008)

Can anyone tell me whether this fork would fit? I know it's hard to tell by only looking at the frame but someone might know it just like that...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110586981498&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## OrenPerets (Feb 22, 2006)

the HSC6, to the best of my knowledge, are tapered steerer fork (meaning the fork steerer starts @ 1 1/8 and ends with 1 1/4 ). i do not think it was ever produced in strait 1 1/8.
you may look at http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=38376&start=0 for details (chas from that thread works for LOOK usa). 

The 565 frame needs a 1 1/8 steerer fork.


such would be the HSC5, HSC4 from look.

so, i think it'll not fit.

(sorry...)
Oren

p.s. these two (http://cgi.ebay.com/Look-HSC4-Fork-...Accessories&hash=item43a1a99509#ht_500wt_1154) may fit nicely.


----------



## kistenjoe (May 5, 2008)

Yeah. I imagined it wouldn't be possible to use the HSC6. Thanx for the info and the link. Only problem is, that most Americans don't ship to Europe and I dunno why. I would pay with paypal so there shouldn't be any problem. 

KJ.

p.s.: Are there any HSC4 or 5 in white? What exactly is the difference between the two? Is it a different carbon layer?


----------



## OrenPerets (Feb 22, 2006)

Not sure regarding the HSC4, but the HSC5 was produced in white as well.

Hsc4 and HSC5 are quite similat apart from the carbon dropouts(hsc5) vs alu dropouts(hsc4/4sl). hsc6 is essentially a beefed HSC5 (steerer mainly) hence is ~40g heavier.

As for the Ebayers not sending to Europe (i live in Israel... so i know a bit bout that), my experience is that generally when asking is they'll send to europe, answer is yes. it's just the shipping cost which is ... high from the US.

keep looking, you'll find one.it will take a while...

p.s. you could try and get help from chas @ weightweenies - he's working for LOOK usa, but can be very helpful when asked. a good guy.


Oren.


----------



## kistenjoe (May 5, 2008)

Thank you. I just bought the frameset and will see whether the fork is acceptable or not. A white HSC5 would be awesome though.


----------



## kistenjoe (May 5, 2008)

The seller of the HSC6 fork I mentioned above just got back to me. He told me that it is a standard all 1 1/8 fork. Could he be right or does he know nothing of what he is selling?

KJ.


----------



## OrenPerets (Feb 22, 2006)

kistenjoe said:


> The seller of the HSC6 fork I mentioned above just got back to me. He told me that it is a standard all 1 1/8 fork. Could he be right or does he know nothing of what he is selling?
> 
> KJ.


If you look at the thread from weightweenies (http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=38376&start=0) regarding the Hsc6 Fork, you will note that there is a similar discussion.
Chas from LOOK USA states that the Hsc6 is and always was 1 1/8 - 1 1/4 fork, and he even shows a picture of a 1 1/8 bearing not fitting on the fork.

if this is truly an Hsc6,_* IT WILL NOT FIT. SIMPLE*_. (sorry again).
If it was my money, i would go with what Chas said. he knows his stuff.

Seller is simply mistaken...

Oren.


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

The 565 uses an HSC5 fork typically. At just under 300 gr, it's one of the lightest weight carbon forks Look or anyone else has made, yet it's still good tracking, solid and sturdy. Highly recommended and it has a straight 1-1/8" steerer tube. Also can be purchased a lot more reasonably than the less common HSC6 (which weighs about 50 gr more) .

HSC6 are all a tapered steerer design (1-1/8 to 1-1/4) and _absolutely will not fit 565_, period. It only fits 595 and 586, among Look models. I don't know about the 695. A few other manufacturers make tapered steerer bikes (Kestrel), but they aren't common. (Cannondale's is different... a 1-1/8 to 1-1/2").

_If you know of an HSC6 for sale, please send me a PM... I'm looking for one with a steerer long enough for a medium size 586. (about 180 or 190mm of steerer tube)._

An HSC4 or HSC4 SL would work fine on 565, too. 

I've not seen that paint scheme on a 565 before. It's nice, though. I suspect the fork was painted to match the bike. 

The 565 is identical in many respects to 585. The main differences that I'm aware of are that it uses a different type of carbon weave (not visible on a fully painted bike like that, which is good because you wouldn't need to track down a HSC5 that matches the weave of the frame) and that the 565 uses an aluminum bottom bracket (585 is carbon except for threaded inserts). The alu bottom bracket makes the 565 a little heaver than the 585. The geomoetry and sizing of 565 and 585 are the same.

Someone stuck those Sram decals on there. They aren't original to the bike.

565 were an upgrade selling alongside 555 entry level model, but below 585 and, eventually, 595. These are all traditional lugged frames. 

565 is a nice riding bike. I really like mine ("nude carbon" with silver outline "stealth" logos.... one of the most understated Look schemes I've seen).


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

kistenjoe said:


> Thank you. I just bought the frameset and will see whether the fork is acceptable or not. A white HSC5 would be awesome though.


Cool! I think you'll enjoy it. 

I'm running mostly Ultegra 6600 bits on mine, with a compact crank, and an "okay" set of Ksyrium Elites. Look seatpost with an old favorite San Marco "Girardi" leather saddle, VO2 stem and Look handlebar. 

If you can get a good deal on an HSC5 in any color, go for it. It's easy to get one painted to match. Chances are a white one wouldn't match the white paint on your bike perfectly, anyway.


----------



## kistenjoe (May 5, 2008)

Amfoto1 said:


> _If you know of an HSC6 for sale, please send me a PM... I'm looking for one with a steerer long enough for a medium size 586. (about 180 or 190mm of steerer tube)._


The link I posted above is still up to date. This guy is probably also willing to ship to the States. 

Just a quick question. Will I feel the difference in comfort from my aluminum basso reef with carbon seat stays or will it just be the different geometry? 

I haven't built up the bike yet. That's why I'm asking.

KJ.


----------



## OrenPerets (Feb 22, 2006)

_as i have not ridden the basso, take the following with a grain of salt._

I would expect the 565 (assuming the look fork is assembled) to be at least as comfy if not more than most anything out there. 

Look makes very comfortable framesets which do not give away in other departments (weight & stiffness).

i would recommend the LOOK ergopost as a seatpot. pricy, but complements the frame very good (and design to go with it!).


Oren


----------



## kistenjoe (May 5, 2008)

Nah... I have already a Thomson Masterpiece that will be installed as well as the X2 Stem. On the wheels I am still not sure. Probably the Campy Neutron Ultra. Gruppo will be Record 10s.

KJ.


----------



## kistenjoe (May 5, 2008)

Got the frame today and I like it. Just one quick question. What kinda headset can I use. I was wondering about installing a lighter one than the one being used. 

KJ.


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Since the fork is not original, the headset also might not be. And what was used originally might not fit on the crown race of the fork. 

I think the headset used with the original HSC5 fork is an FSA Orbit CF. It includes a short (10 or 15mm?) tapered spacer in carbon fiber. It has a cap, too, but not a compression cap like you'll need. The bearings in this headset are "Campy style" 45 degree by 45 degree. There is probably a comparable Cane Creek available, if you prefer. 

Honestly, I don't know how much weight you might be able to save... the headset is just a pair of bearings, a tightener on the top bearing, and a few thin shims. 

The compression cap at the top of the steerer is sold separately. I happen to have a Look branded one on my 565, but FSA makes an identical one called a Compressor Pro that sells for 1/3 the price. There's probably a few grams weight savings potential here if switching from alu. Both the Look and the FSA compression caps use two different Allen wrenches to tighten... a smaller one one expands the clamp within the steerer, then a larger one is used to tighten the cap down to put some preload on the headset bearings (I think Ritchey and Easton both similar caps, but I haven't used them). I like this design a lot better than others I've seen and used. 

Since only a short one comes with the headset, you might want a different height tapered spacer (carbon ones in a couple different heights are available), as well as some 1-1/8" shims to adjust it's height just right. On top of that you'll need some straight steerer spacers, available in carbon and alu, different heights depending upon your needs to position your particular stem and handlebar setup. 

I usually get the tapered and straight steerer spacers in carbon fiber from an eBay seller - kbcyclewerks. Their prices are reasonable and the stuff is fine, without a bunch of logos on it. Of course, you can get Look labeled steerer spacers, for a lot more money. Otherwise they appear the same. 

Look uses a black anodized aluminum "finish piece" on the top of the steerer tube stack, just under the compression cap. It's a little thing but smart, actually, since tightening carbon fiber against carbon fiber it's not easy to get the correct torque. However, I don't know of a source for this aluminum finish piece. If your fitting is such that a CF compression cap is directly on the top of the stem, and the stem is alu, then that works fine. If both the stem and the cap are CF, it might be worth factoring in an aluminum spacer. 

Stem I'm using is VO2. This was sold by Look when they had the problems with their own stems. Avoid the Look carbon fiber stems with the round tube... they tend to break apart... the ones with the ovalized tubes are okay, as are the later Look ESD stems. 

I use Look or VO2 CF hanblebars on my 565 and a couple other bikes. They are identical in all respects except for the logos. 

I'm using a Look Ergopost Ti on my 565. The only minor thing I don't like about it is that it is made with the fine weave carbon fiber, while the bike has the large weave. This wouldn't be at all noticeable on your fully painted (or nearly so) 565.


----------

